# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Льготы участникам АТО , помощь их семьям - воплощенные в жизнь

## Andron257

Уважаемые жены и матери воюющих наших ребят , хочу чтоб эта тема объединила нас в общении  достоверной информации по поводу льгот наших воюющих мужчин.

----------


## Andron257

Наш город назначил местную помощь  участникам АТО, мобилизированным, а так же еще не получивших статус УБД (по справке с в\ч) в том числе 300грн на детей до 18 лет- до возвращения домой отца ребенка. В ноябре прекратили эти выплаты, как сказали -закончено финансирование.Прошу вас не оставайтесь безразличными к выплатам своих детей - звоните, ходите, узнавайте, напоминайте о себе. В нашем городе -одни из самых минимальных помощей в Украине. До прихода ребят домой - помощь по коммуналке- 0. 
В других городах по справке предоставляют помощь на коммуналку (до получения УБД)

----------


## Andron257

http://gupszn.odessa.gov.ua/ ищите тел. здесь. В январе будет заседание обл депутатов по поводу продления матер. помощи (300грн. для детей УБД) Не оставайтесь безразличными.
Если у кого есть информация - пишите.

----------


## Evva2010

Даже не знаю,чем вам помочь
...льгото очень мало, да и те,что есть практически не соблюдаются

----------


## Andron257

> Даже не знаю,чем вам помочь
> ...льгото очень мало, да и те,что есть практически не соблюдаются


 Не только не соблюдаются, но и воруются. В отчете обл . соц защиты отчитались о выплаченных 643200 грн на 268 детей , отцы которых находятся в зоне  АТО и это с мая 2015г. Получается всем 268 детям оплатили по 8 месяцев по 300грн.  Мы ,например, получили на ребенка только 4 мес., а за 4 месяца -СВОРОВАЛИ!!!

----------


## Nicolaos

> Не только не соблюдаются, но и воруются. В *отчете* обл . соц защиты отчитались о выплаченных 643200 грн на 268 детей , отцы которых находятся в зоне  АТО и это с мая 2015г. Получается всем 268 детям оплатили по 8 месяцев по 300грн.  Мы ,например, получили на ребенка только 4 мес., а за 4 месяца -СВОРОВАЛИ!!!


 А де можна побачити цей звіт? Він є в в інтернеті?
На початку жовтня всі документи подав, так ні копійки і не прийшло. Не те, щоб без цих грошей ніяк, але це питання принципу.

----------


## Andron257

Департамент соцзащиты населения Одесской ОГА
gupszn.odessa.gov.ua -там был отчет по одесской обл. сегодня сайт не работает.

----------


## нютик 99

всем привет, подскажите кто оформлял льготу на ЖКХ ? какие справки кроме УБД, паспорта и кода надо?и делают ли перерасчет?

----------


## Andron257

Нам еще не приходил платеж, но документы нужны такие: 1.Тех паспорт квартиры, или дома,где проживает льготчик с семьей (копия 1 листа) 2. Справка с жека, или сельсовета о составе семьи, 3.копия УБД,4. паспортные данные льготчика и код (копия), 5.справка о постановке на учет льготчиков из собеса, ( не помню: паспортные данные жены, свидетельство о рождении детей?) Есть 2 варианта оформления льгот: 1. по месту прописки , 2. по фактическому месту проживания. Второй вариант по решению комиссии. Перерасчет никакой не делают- считают с момента подачи документов.
http://zakon5.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/409-2014-п  о льготах читайте здесь

----------


## Andron257

http://zakon5.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/409-2014-п

----------


## нютик 99

> Нам еще не приходил платеж, но документы нужны такие: 1.Тех паспорт квартиры, или дома,где проживает льготчик с семьей (копия 1 листа) 2. Справка с жека, или сельсовета о составе семьи, 3.копия УБД,4. паспортные данные льготчика и код (копия), 5.справка о постановке на учет льготчиков из собеса, ( не помню: паспортные данные жены, свидетельство о рождении детей?) Есть 2 варианта оформления льгот: 1. по месту прописки , 2. по фактическому месту проживания. Второй вариант по решению комиссии. Перерасчет никакой не делают- считают с момента подачи документов.
> http://zakon5.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/409-2014-п  о льготах читайте здесь


 спасибо за инфу.Пойду в собес рубиться))

----------


## Nicolaos

> спасибо за инфу.Пойду в собес рубиться))


 Запасайтеся ксероксами посвідчення, паспортів, довідки з соцзахисту і довідки про склад сім'ї. Це потім потрібне вже на місцях (теплопостачання, водоканал, обленерго і т.д.).

----------


## нютик 99

> Запасайтеся ксероксами посвідчення, паспортів, довідки з соцзахисту і довідки про склад сім'ї. Це потім потрібне вже на місцях (теплопостачання, водоканал, обленерго і т.д.).


 спасибо, блага на работе есть ксерокс))))

----------


## Белая Горячка

Участники боевых действий и инвалиды войны из числа участников АТО имеют право пройти бесплатное обучение, переобучение или повышение квалификации в профессионально-технических учебных заведениях и учреждениях по лицензированным специальностям. Например, пройти обучение (повышение квалификации) в автошколе, углубить свои знания иностранного языка или получить рабочую профессию, востребованную на рынке труда.

Всех, кого заинтересовало данное предложение, просим обращаться в управление труда департамента труда и социальной политики Одесского городского совета – ул. ул. Базарная, 85 (вход с ул. Утесова), каб. 4. Справки по телефону: 726-39-22.

Подробности тут: http://omr.gov.ua/ru/news/80221/

----------


## Minolly

Доброго времени суток! Я, как вдова УБДшника сдавала такие документы для оформления льгот на: свет,газ, воду и отопление. Копия удостоверения 5шт(выдает военкомат)(1шт.для Соц.защиты);Копия самой льготы из социальной защиты населения 4шт.( ул.Ясная,6; дни приема пон.;ср. с 8.00 до 12.00); Форма №1 выдает ЖЭК 5шт.(выдают при отсутствии долгов, дейтвительны они в течении 1 месяца с даты выдачи.Все должны быть с мокрыми печатями)(1шт для Соц.защиты); Копия Техпаспорт на квартиру 2 шт.(для газа и отопления).Копия свидетельства о смерти 5шт(1шт для Соц.защиты);Копия свидетельства о рождении (умершего)(1шт.для Соц.защиты)  Копия свидетельства о браке 5шт(1шт.для Соц.защиты); Копия паспорта и кода 5шт(1шт.для Соц.защиты). Льготы вступают в силу со дня подачи документов!!!!!!!!!!!! Удачи вам и терпения!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Andron257

Скажите, а зачем по 5 шт копий? Газ, свет, вода, ОСМД , что еще? Простите-наверное отопление!

----------


## Andron257

Ребята, звонили по поводу выплат 300грн на детей до 18 лет, чьи отцы в АТО - говорят будут начислять. Обращайтесь в свои собесы по своим адресам.

----------


## F720

Я надеюсь никто не будет против если я выложу эти координаты:

----------


## чапаефф

У меня тут проблема нарисовалась с Центром занятости! При постановке на учёт у меня затребовали справку о мат обеспечении за год. Проблема в том что за 11 мес. проведённых в АТО я служил в двух в\ч (Одесский , а потом Краматорский погранотряды) .При увольнении из Краматорского мне выдали справку  о доходах, но Центр её не принимает. Говорит она не той формы. Справку из Одесского сделал без проблем( правильную) а Краматорск ответил что всё что нам нужно они выдали и новые справки выдаются по письменному запросу организации которая её требует. Вопрос такой. Кто неправ из них. Либо Центр занятости либо отряд? Должен ли Центр по моей просьбе направить такой запрос в отряд? И почему мне в Одесском правильную справку выдали без проблем, а Краматорск "ломается"?

----------


## чапаефф

Без справки из Центра занятости не могу стать на квартирный учёт

----------


## Andron257

> Без справки из Центра занятости не могу стать на квартирный учёт


  Может позвоните на Канатную,83 -там ребята прояснят вам ситуацию.

----------


## anuta_13

Добрый день. Хочу узнать по поводу помощи на ребенка УБД. Возобновились ли выплаты? Я узнала об этом только в этом году, хотя муж в зоне АТО уже 2 года. Когда обратилась в соцстрах, мне сказали, что выплаты прекращены. Может кто-то знает о возобновлении этого пособия? А также насколько я знаю, то еще положены выплаты 1000 грн. раз в год для военнослужащих. За этим также обращаться в соцстрах? Спасибо.

----------


## F720

> Добрый день. Хочу узнать по поводу помощи на ребенка УБД. Возобновились ли выплаты? Я узнала об этом только в этом году, хотя муж в зоне АТО уже 2 года. Когда обратилась в соцстрах, мне сказали, что выплаты прекращены. Может кто-то знает о возобновлении этого пособия? А также насколько я знаю, то еще положены выплаты 1000 грн. раз в год для военнослужащих. За этим также обращаться в соцстрах? Спасибо.


 Помощь на ребенка УБД - даже не слышал о таком.
Выплаты были муниципальные - мобилизованным, вроде было около 3000. Тем кто до получения помощи становился участником БД - отказывали в этой помощи. 
Ваш муж уже контрактник, а контарктникам вероятно никакой помощи никогда и не было, зарплата и все...
На 9 мая участникам боевых действий выплачивали в этом году 920 грн. Через районную соцзащиту, в которй УБД должен стоять на учете.

----------


## Белая Горячка

> Добрый день. Хочу узнать по поводу помощи на ребенка УБД. Возобновились ли выплаты? Я узнала об этом только в этом году, хотя муж в зоне АТО уже 2 года. Когда обратилась в соцстрах, мне сказали, что выплаты прекращены. Может кто-то знает о возобновлении этого пособия? А также насколько я знаю, то еще положены выплаты 1000 грн. раз в год для военнослужащих. За этим также обращаться в соцстрах? Спасибо.


 Если Ваш муж одессит -  имеет регистрацию (прописку) в г. Одессе и статус "участника боевых действий" он имеет право получить одноразовую материальную помощь для решения социально-бытовых проблем (1000,0 грн одноразово, 1 раз в год).
Для этого ему необходимо лично обратиться в департамент труда и социальной политики Одесского городского совета (ул. Л. Толстого, 7; тел. для справок: 726-39-22, 728-43-99, 728-14-48) написать заявление, заполнить декларацию и предоставить следующие документы: копии паспорта и идентификационного номера, удостоверения участника боевых действий, справку о том, что он принимал непосредственное участие в АТО с указанием периодов. 
Эта помощь оказывается в рамках реализации городской Целевой программы предоставления социальных услуг и других видов помощи социально уязвимым слоям населения города Одессы на 2016-2017 года.

Про помощь на детей, чьи родители находятся в зоне АТО не слышала. Возможно это областная программа?

Рекомендую Вам обратиться письменно или по телефону к представителям Государственной службы Украины по делам ветеранов войны и участников АТО (там на сайте много информации, есть "горячая" линия... ) http://dsvv.gov.ua/pro-derzhavnu-sluzhbu/struktura.html

----------


## anuta_13

> Наш город назначил местную помощь  участникам АТО, мобилизированным, а так же еще не получивших статус УБД (по справке с в\ч) в том числе 300грн на детей до 18 лет- до возвращения домой отца ребенка. В ноябре прекратили эти выплаты, как сказали -закончено финансирование.Прошу вас не оставайтесь безразличными к выплатам своих детей - звоните, ходите, узнавайте, напоминайте о себе. В нашем городе -одни из самых минимальных помощей в Украине. До прихода ребят домой - помощь по коммуналке- 0. 
> В других городах по справке предоставляют помощь на коммуналку (до получения УБД)


 Цитирую сообщение про выплаты на ребенка. 

Нам об этом сообщили только в этом году. Когда мы обратились, нам сообщили, что выплаты временно приостановлены. Да, муж контрактник, подписывал контракт еще до начала проведения АТО, является военным врачем. Но насколько я понимаю, то выплаты на ребенка распространяются на всех участников АТО, не только на мобилизованных.

----------


## anuta_13

> Если Ваш муж одессит -  имеет регистрацию (прописку) в г. Одессе и статус "участника боевых действий" он имеет право получить одноразовую материальную помощь для решения социально-бытовых проблем (1000,0 грн одноразово, 1 раз в год).
> Для этого ему необходимо лично обратиться в департамент труда и социальной политики Одесского городского совета (ул. Л. Толстого, 7; тел. для справок: 726-39-22, 728-43-99, 728-14-48) написать заявление, заполнить декларацию и предоставить следующие документы: копии паспорта и идентификационного номера, удостоверения участника боевых действий, справку о том, что он принимал непосредственное участие в АТО с указанием периодов. 
> Эта помощь оказывается в рамках реализации городской Целевой программы предоставления социальных услуг и других видов помощи социально уязвимым слоям населения города Одессы на 2016-2017 года.
> 
> Про помощь на детей, чьи родители находятся в зоне АТО не слышала. Возможно это областная программа?
> 
> Рекомендую Вам обратиться письменно или по телефону к представителям Государственной службы Украины по делам ветеранов войны и участников АТО (там на сайте много информации, есть "горячая" линия... ) http://dsvv.gov.ua/pro-derzhavnu-sluzhbu/struktura.html


 Спасибо большое за информацию)

----------


## Andron257

Прописки не достаточно для получения 1 тыс. Нужно еще , чтоб проживал в Одессе. К нам прислали комиссию , а потом через месяц -отказали, сославшись, что проживаем в Одесской обл.  так, что не признавайтесь, в этом (ж\к Радужный, Кадор 3,4,5,10)

----------


## anuta_13

> Прописки не достаточно для получения 1 тыс. Нужно еще , чтоб проживал в Одессе. К нам прислали комиссию , а потом через месяц -отказали, сославшись, что проживаем в Одесской обл.  так, что не признавайтесь, в этом (ж\к Радужный, Кадор 3,4,5,10)


 Замечательно. Мы как раз и проживаем в ЖК Радужный. А как не признаться? Вы же говорите, что присылают комиссию. 
И по поводу детских, я звонила в Соц.Защиту - пока выплаты не возобновили. Сказали звонить после 30 июня, когда состоится сессия Городского Совета.

----------


## F720

> *Замечательно. Мы как раз и проживаем в ЖК Радужный.* А как не признаться? Вы же говорите, что присылают комиссию. 
> И по поводу детских, я звонила в Соц.Защиту - пока выплаты не возобновили. Сказали звонить после 30 июня, когда состоится *сессия Городского Совета.*


 Если помощь от Горсовета, то полномочия Горсовета не распространяются на область. 
ЖК Радужный это не Одесса, а с. Мизикевича, т.е. область.

----------


## Andron257

> Если помощь от Горсовета, то полномочия Горсовета не распространяются на область. 
> ЖК Радужный это не Одесса, а с. Мизикевича, т.е. область.


 Имеем  прописку Одесскую и временно проживаем у родителей в поселке , сливающимся с городом. Пришли проверять родителей?????
Это что такое???

----------


## Sil

Подскажите, кто знает - правда ли что в детских садиках питание бесплатно для деток УБД?
Слышал ещё, что УБД освобождаются от обязательной автогражданки. Где нормативные док- ты эти найти?

----------


## Andron257

> Подскажите, кто знает - правда ли что в детских садиках питание бесплатно для деток УБД?
> Слышал ещё, что УБД освобождаются от обязательной автогражданки. Где нормативные док- ты эти найти?


 Позвоните Лукьяненко Инне в центр АТО , может она знает по этому поводу что-то!! (Тел. на 1 стр. этой темы)

----------


## Белая Горячка

> *Подскажите, кто знает - правда ли что в детских садиках питание бесплатно для деток УБД?*
> Слышал ещё, что УБД освобождаются от обязательной автогражданки. Где нормативные док- ты эти найти?


 Позвоните в департамент образования и науки Одесского городского совета - это вопрос на который самый компетентный ответ могут дать только они http://don.od.ua/contactus/, http://omr.gov.ua/departments/268 
Судя по нормативной базе ( Про затвердження Порядку встановлення плати для батьків за перебування дітей у державних і комунальних дошкільних та інтернатних навчальних закладах http://zakon5.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/z0953-02) в категории лиц, которые имеют льготы или освобождаются от оплаты за питание в ДНЗ дети участников БД не значатся (не помню, что бы когда-то члены семьи участника боевых действий имели льготы на оплату питания в школе, детском саду... возможно, что я просто некомпетентна т.к. не изучала данный вопрос). НО! вполне вероятно, что местные советы приняли какое-то дополнительное решение по данному вопросу .... Узнавайте в "образовании".

----------


## F720

> Подскажите, кто знает - правда ли что в детских садиках питание бесплатно для деток УБД?
> Слышал ещё, что УБД освобождаются от обязательной автогражданки. Где нормативные док- ты эти найти?


 Детсад наверняка. Даже в начальной школе у ребенка было бесплатное питание.
По поводу автогражданки тоже да.

Но патрульная полиция об этом может не знать. Правда они не сильно настаивают что нужно показывать полис. Меня как то спрашивали, я им рассказал, они сослались что руководствуются законодательством Украины, я ему сказал что ниже приведенный Закон о страховании тоже является законодательством Украины и стыдно его не знать, на этом все и закончилось. Корректно поговорили и все норм.


*З А К О Н   У К Р А Ї Н И 
          Про обов'язкове страхування цивільно-правової 
               відповідальності власників наземних 
                       транспортних засобів* 
http://zakon5.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/1961-15




> Стаття 13. Особливості страхування цивільно-правової 
>                 відповідальності окремих категорій 
>                 громадян України 
> 
>      13.1. Учасники  бойових  дій та інваліди війни,  що визначені 
> законом,  інваліди I групи,  які  особисто  керують  належними  їм 
> транспортними  засобами,  а  також особи,  що керують транспортним 
> засобом,  належним  інваліду I    групи,   у   його   присутності, 
> звільняються   від   обов'язкового  страхування  цивільно-правової 
> ...


 А в ПДД это выглядит следующим образом:
http://zakon5.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/1306-2001-%D0%BF



> 2. ОБОВ'ЯЗКИ І ПРАВА ВОДІЇВ МЕХАНІЧНИХ ТРАНСПОРТНИХ ЗАСОБІВ
> 
> 2.1. Водій механічного транспортного засобу повинен мати при собі:
> 
> ґ) поліс (сертифікат) обов'язкового страхування цивільно-правової відповідальності власників наземних транспортних засобів. *Водії, які відповідно до законодавства звільняються від обов'язкового страхування цивільно-правової відповідальності власників наземних транспортних засобів на території України, повинні мати при собі відповідні підтвердні документи (посвідчення).*

----------


## nyuro4ka30

Имеет ли льготы по оплате детского сада ребенок, чей отец военнослужащий погиб в АТО ?

----------


## чапаефф

> Имеет ли льготы по оплате детского сада ребенок, чей отец военнослужащий погиб в АТО ?


  Меня тоже интересует этот вопрос но в ракурсе УБД вернувшегося со службы на гражданку!

----------


## anuta_13

> Меня тоже интересует этот вопрос но в ракурсе УБД вернувшегося со службы на гражданку!


 На счет погибших я не знаю, но просто дети УБД не имеют льгот по оплате за питание.

----------


## ЛЮГГЕР

Народ, мы как участники боевых ни кому не нужны , по крайней мере не в этой стране. Я, с этим столкнулся когда служил в нашем вЕЛИКОМ и несравненном госпитале. Привыкайте к реальности

----------


## ЛЮГГЕР

Позвонил я по данным телефонам, и о чудо меня отфутболили как и везде в госучереждениях.

----------


## ЛЮГГЕР

Эта страна достойна своей судьбы, а народ на гонения и вымирание

----------


## F720

> Позвонил я по данным телефонам, и о чудо меня отфутболили как и везде в госучереждениях.


 Куда именно звонил и что именно хотел?

----------


## Andron257

> Народ, мы как участники боевых ни кому не нужны , по крайней мере не в этой стране. Я, с этим столкнулся когда служил в нашем вЕЛИКОМ и несравненном госпитале. Привыкайте к реальности


 К сожалению- так. Нам пришел ответ на запрос по поводу 300грн \мес на ребенка с горячей линии премьер министра -ответ спустили на Толстого 7-  (Январь, февраль,март) -дали, а дальше-закончено финансирование .

----------


## ЛЮГГЕР

Звонил по номерам указанным на одной из страниц ( на фото), но проще сказать в рельсу

----------


## F720

> Звонил по номерам указанным на одной из страниц ( на фото), но проще сказать в рельсу


 Если это то фото, что выкладывал я пол года назад, то я к ним сам ходил, координаты они же дали.

Ты лучше скажи по какому поводу им звонил? 
То что все плохо и никто никому не нужен - это было ясно еще до АТО.
Если есть конкретный вопрос, говори, мож с ним нужно обращатся в другое место?

----------


## Белая Горячка

> Звонил по номерам указанным на одной из страниц ( на фото), но проще сказать в рельсу


 Областной центр, как впрочем и большинство областных структур в последнее время работают не очень эффективно.

Напишите какие вопросы (проблемы) Вас интересуют. Возможно форумчане смогут дать Вам все ответы.

----------


## ЛЮГГЕР

Проблема одна, этио наше быдло образованное.

----------


## Anet22

У меня вопрос муж участник Ато оформила льготу по комуналке. На себя мужа и ребенка. Сейчас мы разводимся .если он выпишеться с квартиры лтготы остануться у ребенка? ?

----------


## F720

> У меня вопрос муж участник Ато оформила льготу по комуналке. На себя мужа и ребенка. Сейчас мы разводимся .если он выпишеться с квартиры лтготы остануться у ребенка? ?


 Если ребенок останется жить официально с папой - да. 
Но вероятно Вы тогда ему алименты будете выплачивать. 
Если ребенок будет Ваш, то Вы с ребенком перестанете быть членами семьи Участника Боевых Действий и его льготы к Вам не будут иметь никакого отношения.

----------


## Anet22

А почему ребенок перестает быть членом его семьи ?? он же папа родной??

----------


## F720

Это конечно не та тема... 
Что такое по вашему - развод?
С кем будет жить ребенок и почему именно так?
Почему родной папа выпишется с квартиры?

----------


## Белая Горячка

> А почему ребенок перестает быть членом его семьи ?? он же папа родной??


 Он не перестает быть отцом, НО:
льгота на оплату жилищно-коммунальных услуг предоставляется не абстрактно всем членам семьи на всю недвижимость, которой они владеют. 
Льгота предоставляется лицу, которое имеет на нее непосредственное право, или по месту его регистрации, или по месту фактического проживания (через решение комиссии). Члены семьи льготчика - это как прицепные вагончики к паровозу. Нет паровоза - нет движения. Они не рассматриваются отдельно друг от друга. 
Позвоните в свой отдел персонифицированного учета (там, где подавали документы на оформление льготы) - они Вам дадут разъяснения по поводу возможно ли оставить льготу на той квартире, где будет прописан ребенок (в случае выписки самого УБД) и как право на нее подтверждать на следующий период  (раз в год - декларация, помним, не так ли?).

----------


## F720

> и как право на нее подтверждать на следующий период  (раз в год - декларация, помним, не так ли?).


 Что, что с декларацией?

----------


## Albina

> Он не перестает быть отцом, НО:
> льгота на оплату жилищно-коммунальных услуг предоставляется не абстрактно всем членам семьи на всю недвижимость, которой они владеют. 
> Льгота предоставляется лицу, которое имеет на нее непосредственное право, или по месту его регистрации, или по месту фактического проживания (через решение комиссии). Члены семьи льготчика - это как прицепные вагончики к паровозу. Нет паровоза - нет движения. Они не рассматриваются отдельно друг от друга. 
> Позвоните в свой отдел персонифицированного учета (там, где подавали документы на оформление льготы) - они Вам дадут разъяснения по поводу возможно ли оставить льготу на той квартире, где будет прописан ребенок (в случае выписки самого УБД) и как право на нее подтверждать на следующий период  (раз в год - декларация, помним, не так ли?).


 А можете подробнее по поводу декларации объяснить? Когда оформляли льготы на коммуналку, никакой декларации не нужно было.

----------


## Adel13

Дорогие мамочки, чьи мужья защищают нашу страну! Детский центр "Город Знаний" на Бочарова 25 хочет сказать Вам спасибо и провести для Ваших деток бесплатные новогодние утренники.


*22-24 декабря* 
приглашаем деток посёлка Котовского 1 - 8 лет
на интерактивный утренник 
*"Алиса в стране Чудес"*


*Делаем утренники с любовью для вас!*❤❤❤

- Полное участие деток в сюжете!! 
 - Незабываемые эмоции и встреча со сказочными героями и с Дедом Морозом!! 
 - Спецэффекты, яркие костюмы и декорации
 - И много сюрпризов, которые пока не будем открывать!

Подарите ребенку сказку, где он будет главным героем! 
У нас малокомплектные группки и формируются по возрастам.
Запись уже открыта! 

ул. Бочарова 25
(097) 32-63-853, (093) 80-28-458

----------


## Adel13

Утренник состоится 24 декабря в субботу на 15.30( можем взять 12 деток)
Также, остались местечки в наших почти набранных группах:
Деткам 2- 2,6 
на 23.12 10.00 одно место
на 24.12 10.00 два места
на 24.12 18.30 три места

Деткам 3- 3,6 года 
на 22.12 три места
на 23.12 три места
на 24.12 одно место

Деткам 3,5-4,5
на 23.12 одно место

Деткам 5-6 лет
23.12 два места
24.12 13.00 три места

Подарите и своим деткам праздник))
Ждем вас!

Пожалуйста, позвоните поскорей и запишитесь! 

(097) 32-63-853, (093) 80-28-458
ул. Бочарова 25

----------


## Nicolaos

> А почему ребенок перестает быть членом его семьи ?? он же папа родной??


 *Anet22*
Мабуть перш ніж розлучатися, треба думати про те, хто кому рідний?
Якось негарно це виглядає: розлучитися - розлучаємося, але пільги залиште...
Не виписуйте чоловіка, просто виженіть, пільги тоді залишаться. З нашою бюрократією до кінця опалювального сезону протримаєтеся, а там вже і легше буде.

----------


## Белая Горячка

Участники боевых действий и инвалиды войны из числа участников АТО имеют право пройти бесплатное обучение, переобучение или повышение квалификации в профессионально-технических учебных заведениях и учреждениях по лицензированным специальностям. Например, пройти обучение (повышение квалификации) в автошколе, углубить свои знания иностранного языка или получить рабочую профессию, востребованную на рынке труда (електрогазосварщик, повар, слесарь, сантехник, столяр....)

Всем, кого заинтересовало данное предложение,  необходимо обращаться в управление труда департамента труда и социальной политики Одесского городского совета – ул. ул. Базарная, 85 (вход с ул. Утесова), каб. 3, 4. Справки по телефону: 722-20-63, 725-72-09.

Так же, участники АТО и члены их семей (дети, жены) + военнослужащие, которые увольняются  в запас, могут пройти бесплатное обучение по программе _"Менеджмент и предпринимательская деятельность"_ (партнеры проекта -  Міністерство оборони України, Міністерство соціальної політики, Регіональне представництво ОБСЄ у військово-політичній сфері, Міжнародний благодійний фонд "Євразія" і норвезький Університет Нурланд), по окончанию выдается сертификат международного образца.
Телефоны для справок: +38 (048)-731-06-32; +38 (048)-715-01-39 -проректор з адміністративно-господарської діяльності та науково-педагогічної роботи Тронько Сергій Петрович

----------


## Матик

Добрый день! Подскажите, пож-та, куда необходимо обратится для бесплатной установки счетчика на газ для участника АТО? Обращались в Управление социальной защиты населения и Департамент труда и социальной политики Одесского городского совета и нам ответили, что это вопрос не к ним. Спасибо

----------


## Andron257

Одария,1 Одесагаз -справа приемная, принимают не всегда. Уточните расписание.

----------


## Матик

> Одария,1 Одесагаз -справа приемная, принимают не всегда. Уточните расписание.


 Спасибо за ответ. Мы там были, однако они только могут принять заявление и на этом все. Говорят, что мы готовы вам поставить счётчик, если государство нам его проплатит. Вот и замкнутый круг.

----------


## F720

> Вот и замкнутый круг.


 А от куда у Вас информация, что Вам должны его ставить бесплатно?

----------


## IrokezOd

Кто подскажет реально ли участнику бд (с мая 14 по ноябрь 16) и действующему офицеру ЗСУ получить льготный кредит на покупку жилья в Одессе? Не хочу ждать халявы хочу сам купить но моих с женой денег и на однушку не наскрепти, а кредиты обычные на ипотеку я не осилю. Буду рад любой помощи.
С ув. Михаил,

----------


## BUSZ

> Добрый день! Подскажите, пож-та, куда необходимо обратится для бесплатной установки счетчика на газ для участника АТО? Обращались в Управление социальной защиты населения и Департамент труда и социальной политики Одесского городского совета и нам ответили, что это вопрос не к ним. Спасибо


 


> Кто подскажет реально ли участнику бд (с мая 14 по ноябрь 16) и действующему офицеру ЗСУ получить льготный кредит на покупку жилья в Одессе? Не хочу ждать халявы хочу сам купить но моих с женой денег и на однушку не наскрепти, а кредиты обычные на ипотеку я не осилю. Буду рад любой помощи.
> С ув. Михаил,


 обычный поиск нашёл такие статьи по этому поводу
1. http://www.20khvylyn.com/life/spravki/help_20297.html Какие льготы имеют участники АТО
2. http://fakty.ua/233387-s-nachala-ato...syach-chelovek С начала АТО статус участника боевых действий получили больше 290 тысяч человек
3. http://www.62.ua/article/1590251  Льготная ипотека для участников АТО и переселенцев предусматривает 7 процентов годовых
4. http://49000.com.ua/6-lgot-dlya-uchastnikov-ato-proveryaem-na/   6 льгот для участников АТО: проверяем на себе
5. https://maanimo.com/helpful/141880-kakie-lgoty-polojeny-uchastnikam-boevyh-deystviy-v-ukraine    Какие льготы положены участникам боевых действий в Украине в 2017 году?
6. http://vesti-ukr.com/strana/230416-atoshnikam-i-pereselentsam-poobeshchali-kvartiry-za-poltseny-  У бойцов АТО и переселенцев появилась возможность покупать квартиры за полцены

ну и цены по городам на квартиры (статистика и динамика) https://agent.ua/statistics/

----------


## Andron257

Одесса получила государственный транш на выплаты по соц. помощи семьям с детьми 
http://volnorez.com.ua/novosti/odessa-poluchila-dengi-iz-gosbyudzheta-na-vyplaty-semyam-s-detmi.html
Как вы думаете выплатят ли обещанные 300грн\мес. на ребенка военнослужащему , находящегося в АТО. ??? 
Начисления были с апреля прошлого года. И Тишина!!! Звонине, прашивайте, узнавайте!!! ул. Л. Толстого,7

----------


## F720

> Как вы думаете выплатят ли обещанные 300грн\мес. на ребенка военнослужащему , находящегося в АТО. ???


 А кто и когда это обещал?
Обещали выплаты на детей военнослужащих или на детей мобилизованных и находящихся в АТО?

----------


## Andron257

Находящихся в АТО. Мы получали в 2015 году (где-то 6мес) Потом 1-3 мес 2016года. Потом только звонили с собеса для начислений- пришел, или не пришел домой отец ребенка- ( или не начислений ) Писали в департамент соц политики горсовета- ответ-нет денежных  поступлений. Сегодня они есть- сначала года выделили -280 мил. грн. (для всех положенных категорий детей). В собесе сегодня опять говорят - нет поступлений . Где правда????

----------


## As-ka

Добрый день. Уважаемые форумчане, может кто-то знает такую информацию. Есть ли в Одессе нотариусы, которые работают с участниками АТО, предоставляя скидку на свои услуги?

----------


## МедцентрУВТ

Уважаемые переселенцы из зоны АТО, участники АТО! Медицинский Центр Ударно-волновой терапии предоставляет льготы на лечение в нашем Центре - скидка на все процедуры 10%. сайт http://uvt.od.ua

----------


## Инвестор ПС

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, действительно ли соблюдается право на льготное оформление ребенка в сад участникам АТО? Подали необходимые документы в районо но есть сомнение

----------


## IrokezOd

Кто подскажет фирму которая сделает проэкт земельного участка участнику АТО при этом не обонкротив последнего и сделает до того как я умру от старости?) Спасибо за помощь)

----------


## atacus atlas

В музее Огня есть льгота для переселенцев и участников АТО, причем никаких подтверждающих документов предоставлять не надо, просто сказать. Льгота заключается в том, что и взрослые и дети идут по детским билетам (даже если посетители без детей пришли).

----------


## BUSZ

СКОРАЯ ПОМОЩЬ ПСИХОЛОГА - ПАТРИОТАМ УКРАИНЫ
УЧАСТНИКАМ БОЕВЫХ ДЕЙСТВИЙ, ВОЙНЫ, АТО

http://psihoterapevt.at.ua/

п.с. взяла в комментарии к этой статье
http://dailylviv.com/news/medytsyna/...-kapelan-27885

----------


## dimuric

Одесса спасибо тебе! В 2016 лежал в госпитале у вас, никогда не забуду поход на привоз)) Назад еле доехал, так накормили)

----------


## GH0M

А в этом году помощь опять в мае будет? И надо опять писать заявление?

----------


## F720

> А в этом году помощь опять в мае будет? И надо опять писать заявление?


 Лучше уточнить в Собезе есть ли Вы в списке.
Заявление писать не нужно, проконтролировать - не будет лишним.

----------


## Белая Горячка

> А в этом году помощь опять в мае будет? И надо опять писать заявление?


 ???
Какая именно помощь? 
К 5 мая?  От муниципалитета - апрель -май,  от КМУ ещё постановы на этот год не видела,  но обычно так же апрель-май (по закону до сентября или октября могут выплачивать).
Заявление писать не надо,  но ближе к апрелю позвонить в свое районное управление социальной защиты и проверить себя в списках не повредит ю

Одноразовая по городской программе - уже можно писать заявление и заполнять декларацию на Косовской 2-д

----------


## F720

> К 5 мая?


 9 мая больше подходило...
А 5-го в честь чего?

----------


## Белая Горячка

> 9 мая больше подходило...
> А 5-го в честь чего?


 Это вопрос к Уряду http://https://www.kmu.gov.ua/ua/npas/249889690

----------


## BUSZ

> Это вопрос к Уряду http://https://www.kmu.gov.ua/ua/npas/249889690


 ссылка выдаёт ошибку, только у меня?

----------


## Белая Горячка

> ссылка выдаёт ошибку, только у меня?


  Спробуйте тут http://zakon2.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/223-2017-п
Постанова Кабінету Міністрів України 223 від 05.04.2017 року

----------


## BUSZ

> Спробуйте тут http://zakon2.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/223-2017-п
> Постанова Кабінету Міністрів України 223 від 05.04.2017 року


 сейчас работает ссылка)) спасибо!

----------


## Grorg

Как ві думаете будут в рамках монетаризации проезда убдшников тоже подсаживать на єто? Или все таки нам оставят просто бесплатній проезд?

----------


## Grorg

По тому что братья из Киева гворят что у них вообще собираются виплачивать по 135 грн в месяц

----------


## Белая Горячка

> Как ві думаете будут в рамках монетаризации проезда убдшников тоже подсаживать на єто? Или все таки нам оставят просто бесплатній проезд?


 Более чем вероятно, что до конца года льготы монетизируют. Т.е. или будут выдавать на проезд определенную  сумму（из расчета не менее 30 поездок в один конец на месяц）или будешь собирать билеты за совершенные поездки, а потом с ними и определенным набором документов обращаться в усзн и ждать компенсацию. Вариантов, что оставят все как есть （предьявил удостоверение и все）ничтожно мало. То же самое коснется и льгот на жку. Раз в полгода или раз в год будут начислять компенсацию, а все остальное время придется платить по полной

----------


## F720

> То же самое коснется и льгот на жку. Раз в полгода или раз в год будут начислять компенсацию, а все остальное время придется платить по полной


 Прочитал, показалось что-то не то, а потом глянул на ник и понял, ничего удивительного.

----------


## Белая Горячка

> Прочитал, показалось что-то не то, а потом глянул на ник и понял, ничего удивительного.


 Рыбак  рыбака видит издалека...
Диагноз с кодом F72 - Умственная отсталость тяжелая включает 4 уточняющих диагноза:
*F72.0* — С указанием на отсутствие или слабую выраженность нарушения поведения
    F72.1 — Значительное нарушение поведения, требующее ухода и лечения
    F72.8 — Другие нарушения поведения
    F72.9 — Без указаний на нарушение поведения

Заканчивая флуд и остроумие:



> Информация для участников АТО с инвалидностью и членов семей погибших!
> В соответствии с изменениями в областную программу "Захист і турбота", помимо ежемесячных выплат для членов семей погибших в сумме 2000 грн и инвалидов войны из числа участников АТО 1000 грн, *повилась дополнительная ежемесячная выплата на детей погибших участников АТО и детей инвалидов войны до 18 лет - 500 грн ежемесячно.* 
> Для того что бы оформить выплаты необходимо обратится в управление социальной защиты либо в Центр помощи участникам АТО (Канатная 83 каб 1128). При себе иметь свидетельство о рождении ребенка.


 Источник: https://www.facebook.com/dopomoga.ato.odessa/
_Центр помощи участникам АТО в Одесской области
г.Одесса
ул.Канатная,83 11 этаж, кабинет 1128
тел. (0482) 39-00-04
(0482) 39-00-05_
________________________




> * У Одесі, З 19 по 25 травня 2018 року канадські лікарі спільно з українськими колегами проводитимуть безкоштовні пластичні операції на обліччі та верхніх кінцівках (посттравматичних черепно-лицевих деформацій, дефектів мягких тканин і рубців) пораненим активистам Майдану і бійцям АТО.
> 
> Будь-який бажаючий поранений може записатися на консультацію за телефон: 0979525032 
> email: [email protected]*


 Источник: https://www.facebook.com/cufoundatio...mKzvZ0&fref=nf

----------


## BUSZ

http://news.meta.ua/cluster:59596801...etenie-zhilia/
Семьи одесских участников АТО получили 20 млн на покупку жилья

В 2018 году 20 семей проживающих в Одесском регионе семей участников АТО в Донбассе получили от государства 20 миллионов гривен для приобретения жилья.

Об этом сообщила директор регионального департамента социальной и семейной политики облгосадминистрации Лилия Коваленко

Она отметила, что по состоянию на 1 января 2018 года в Одесской области на учёте с целью улучшения жилищных условий за счёт госбюджета состоят 7 семей погибших бойцов АТО и семьи 13 лиц с инвалидностью I и II группы.

По словам Коваленко, всем этим семьям уже выплачена материальная помощь на 19,6 миллиона гривен, и по состоянию на 1 апреля уже 15 семей использовали эту денежную компенсацию для покупки жилья на общую сумму в 14,7 миллиона гривен.

Кроме того, в этом году за такой компенсацией (на 4,3 миллиона) обратились 6 новых семей указанной категории. Они тоже получат помощь после перечисления соответствующих средств из госбюджета.

----------


## Рацио

> Без справки из Центра занятости не могу стать на квартирный учёт


 В Харькове сказали : мечтайте о жильё которое обещали, мой брат оббивает пороги всех этих инстанций...

----------


## цимес

Подскажите, может кто сталкивался.Если уч.Ато использовал бесплатный проезд ж/д транспортом бесплатный авиабилет в этом году не положен?а когда положен?Спасибо откликнувшимся!

----------


## F720

> Подскажите, может кто сталкивался.Если уч.Ато использовал бесплатный проезд ж/д транспортом бесплатный авиабилет в этом году не положен?а когда положен?Спасибо откликнувшимся!


 Мы имеем ввиду Участника Боевых Действий?
На сколько я помню, положено ежегодно скидка 50% на проезд любым видом транспорта на прохождение санаторно-курортного лечения, в обе стороны. "Скидочные" талоны выдавали по два на каждый год.
Можно использовать сразу два талона в одну сторону.
Говорили что можно использовать талоны за предыдущий год.
Возможно можно так же использовать за следующий год в этом.
Все должно быть на руках.

----------


## цимес

Да ,убд использовал 2 талона за прошлый и текущий год на ж/д транспорт ( получается, проехал бесплатно).Может он в этом году полететь бесплатно? Использовав талон за прошлый и текущий год на АВИАтранспорт?Или в этом году бесплатно закончилось?

----------


## F720

Талонов всего два на год, каждый со скидкой 50% на любой вид транспорта: либо ЖД, либо авто, либо авиа, если они использованы, значит их нет.
Возможно получится использовать за следующий год.

----------


## цимес

> Талонов всего два на год, каждый со скидкой 50% на любой вид транспорта: либо ЖД, либо авто, либо авиа, если они использованы, значит их нет.
> Возможно получится использовать за следующий год.


 если использованы ж/д за прошлый и текущий год, авиа уже нельзя использовать?

----------


## F720

> если использованы ж/д за прошлый и текущий год, авиа уже нельзя использовать?


 Талоны одни и те же, на любой вид транспорта, всего два на год, каждый со скидкой 50%.
Их можно было использовать хоть на ж/д, хоть на авиа.
Если их использовали на ж/д - значит их нет, а если их нет - значит их нельзя использовать на авиа.

----------


## byyf

Подскажите пожалуйста , положены ли какие-то выплаты на ребенка до 18лет (ребенок инвалид), если отец сейчас находится в АТО (по контракту)?

----------


## ODESSAato

Добрый день! Подскажите кто-то пользовался бесплатным зубопротезированием в Одессе и где?

----------


## F720

> Добрый день! Подскажите кто-то пользовался бесплатным зубопротезированием в Одессе и где?


 Когда-то была договоренность, через "Центр допомоги" на Канатной, вроде в Областной на Торговой.

----------


## ODESSAato

Спасибо!

----------


## Красота

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста может есть юристы, которые специализируются на вопросе земли для УБД?

----------

